# Black GTT



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi all,

New-ish around here. Thought I would say Hi in here and show some photos of my new pride and joy. Bought her a couple of months ago but been too nervous of posting pics/saying hello as you guys seem to know so much about cars in general and I know just about bugger all, apart from how to drive one!

Anyway, here's my pride and joy. 1998 R34 GTT in black. Manual transmission, with a couple of mods. HKS Induction kit, GReddy turbo timer, HKS exhaust and it's been lowered. All before I bought it, I hasten to add.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Welcome to the board!

Don't be nervous to post stuff - just remember the golden rule: search first!  

Looks mint. Was it imported? How much did you get that for? Any plans for it, or are you keeping things simple? 

:blahblah:


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

Wish it was in mint condition! It needs quite a bit of work done on the paint job, well I think so. The engine bay has a bit of rust in it, there is one small spot of rust on the roof (about 5mm diameter) which means a complete respray of roof and side! Boot also needs doing! It's going to cost me millions 

It was imported but not by me, from what I can see I'm about the 5th owner since import.

No plans right now, want to get the bodywork sorted then probably need a really high paying job before I start thinking about changing anything else!

Cost me just a shade under 10k. It's at Abbey for the week while they do a major service on it. I'm really missing it, and dreading how much it's going to cost me


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*GTT*

Hi Mate,
Nice Car!! Didn't Abbey give you a rough guide to your service costs.
Best thing is to take it one step at a time and don't rush into getting everything done at once.Enjoy your car,spending lots of money all at once
i think can really take the enjoyment out of modding.

Keep us informed on progress and costs.

All the best,

Mark


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Trust me - when you first buy a car that needs a bit of care and attention your bank account probably becomes quite a scarey thing to look at. However, once things settle and it is to a standard you like thats when you get the "official" Skyline smile.  

It is 8 years old - so I would imagine it would need a few things here and there for that price, like you said. 

All that cash your worried about isn't just repaid by a physical piece of metal on wheels - you get people taking photo's, stopping what they are doing to get a glimpse of YOUR car, you'll experience fantastic power, everything. I say you've made the right decision!  :smokin:


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

skyline 34 said:


> Hi Mate,
> Nice Car!! Didn't Abbey give you a rough guide to your service costs.
> Best thing is to take it one step at a time and don't rush into getting everything done at once.Enjoy your car,spending lots of money all at once
> i think can really take the enjoyment out of modding.
> ...


Got any pics of your R34


----------



## rahhd (Feb 7, 2006)

Runciter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New-ish around here. Thought I would say Hi in here and show some photos of my new pride and joy. Bought her a couple of months ago but been too nervous of posting pics/saying hello as you guys seem to know so much about cars in general and I know just about bugger all, apart from how to drive one!



Car looks really nice in black. I too know nothing about cars, but learning every day I log on. 

I am just round the corner from you in Kew.


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

I didn't ask when I arrived at Abbey how much it was likely going to cost me. Doh! But then again I'd just spent the last 40 mins driving there and had been enjoying the drive so much that it pretty much frazzled my brain, then I looked out the back at Abbey and saw some 10+ Skylines and that just did me in.

Plus, I didn't really want to think about the cost, just wanted to make sure everything was done so that I don't end up with a very expensive (not to mention large) paperweight.

I've been putting off going to a body shop, very scared of how much it's going to cost. Though, once it's done then it should stay in pretty good nick. If anyone knows of a good body shop in Surrey then I'd like to hear about them.

I know I've made the right decision. I've wanted a Skyline for years, and now I've got one. I love it, the drive is superb and the pulling power even at close to stock is immense.

I've already had people staring as I drive past. Not all the time, just now and again. I'm still waiting for people to start taking photos, but then I've not really got her out and stayed out, just gone on some 40 min to 1hr drives at the mo.

I'm going to take my time before deciding on adding anything extra to the engine. Need to learn about engines and that kind of thing first


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

Cool, Rahhd, I've come storming through Kew before - though in my 106 not the Skyline.  

We should meet up sometime. I could do with meeting someone with my level of engineering knowledge :chuckle:


----------



## rahhd (Feb 7, 2006)

Runciter said:


> I didn't ask when I arrived at Abbey how much it was likely going to cost me. Doh! But then again I'd just spent the last 40 mins driving there and had been enjoying the drive so much that it pretty much frazzled my brain, then I looked out the back at Abbey and saw some 10+ Skylines and that just did me in.
> 
> 
> > I was the exactly the same, got my car serviced last month at Abbey. I am not complaining about the price but it was not cheap. Though I must admit it was a better feeling than spending the money on a Skyline than a "normal" car. And their "back lot" was probably worth the admission cost alone.
> ...


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

rahhd said:


> I was the exactly the same, got my car serviced last month at Abbey. I am not complaining about the price but it was not cheap. Though I must admit it was a better feeling than spending the money on a Skyline than a "normal" car. And their "back lot" was probably worth the admission cost alone.
> 
> I drive through Kingston every day, pick a colleague up near the university, unfortunately not in my Skyline but in a Toyota.
> 
> ...


LOL :bowdown1: @incompetence I try to read some of the more technical threads on here, and get this feeling -> :runaway: I'm waaaaaaaaaay out of my depth.

Funny that, I travel through Kew everyday, though on the Silverlink / District Line

We shall have to arrange something. I shall PM you when I get the car back.

How much did you pay for your service at Abbey?

Dave..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Right choice mate









Welcome to the forum.

Looking at your car, gives me back memories . . .drove the same one for some time.:bowdown1: Despite beeing now more into high performance R32s or other cars . . . I should own one GTT again sometime . . .at least for my wife:clap:


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

real nice car, I'm interested in buying one exactly like that when I'm graduated from college, but is it possible to put gtr-rear fenders on it?


grtz


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

cky said:


> Got any pics of your R34


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Very very nice. thanks 

Selling and time soon?


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks cky,

No plans to sell at present, unless something better comes along in my price range.


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

How much you pay (If you dont mind)
Do you like supras aswell


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

I paid £28k,and i have added alloys and all carbon fibre.

The Supra was my first jap project that i did. It was 700BHP at rear wheels.
It cost me £40k to get to the stage in the picture.
What car do you drive.

Mark


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Thats yours! I thought that was fast and furious supra? 

skyline GTR 34, Black with no mods, completly standard as I'm only 19 and don't want more to pay on insurance but its fast enough for me.

700hp is too much?


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*GTR*

HI,
Any pics?

Mark


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

How do I put it on here?


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

OK, on driftworks somebody told me one way to put photo's on a forum. Click this link http://photobucket.com/ and join up, then put your photo's on there. Then when the photos are on you will see 3 text boxes appear underneath them. Copy all the text the first box and bring up the insert image box when you are posting a message on this forum and paste to there. (Also if the first box doesn't work, try the 2nd and then the 3rd) HTH


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Ok here goes... http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l276/RGT_Game/skyline.jpg
I lied a bit about the mods shhh


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l276/RGT_Game/skyline2.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l276/RGT_Game/skyline3.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l276/RGT_Game/skyline4.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l276/RGT_Game/skyline5.jpg
Enjoy


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: Looks the biz! Are they Racinghart CP 035s i see on there?


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Yep, I guess you know your stuff.
The paint is black at night then in the light it goes green and purple.
But It dont have any mods to engine or body shhh (Insurance Company dont know) :blahblah:


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is one nice car! how much power are you getting from the engine? 400BHP?


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Most of the mods are from the previous owner but it runs 600hp and I havent had top boost because of some problem with the belts, that is with nos which I am having taken OUT (Last owner was a nutter)

Gots pics off the nos hang on.....


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l276/RGT_Game/skyline5nos.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l276/RGT_Game/skyline6.jpg
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l276/RGT_Game/skyline7.jpg
I'm still looking for another GTR that is standard or standardish because this is too much and I wanna mod myself because alot of mods was done by previous owner


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice, love the nismo dials. Oh and what type of NOS system is it. Dry or wet fogger or a direct port?


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Ever heard of slate? Something like that, that the previous owner had installed and it cost him a bit aparently. I've had bit taken out just incase I get the urge to push the button O


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool! No never heard of a slate system before...however it seems to work! How old are you, i thought you were only 18, but i'm not sure anymore. LOL


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm 19 and I was just like you when I was 15. I knew everything about skylines and cars in general. Took me 5 years to get a skyline, so start saving lol 
And get a good job because my insurance is in the thousands. 

I own Jaytee skip hire in billericay, red and white lorry with red skips, look out for it, the old geezer who drives it is my old man lol


----------



## turboshed (May 5, 2006)

nice car you got there runciter, i am only up the road from you in north cheam - if we get any more skyline owners this way we could start a meet


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL. I'll have to start saving LOL. And your only 19 and own a 600 BHP R34 GTR? :bowdown1: Hopefully my car ownership will go something like this: 1st car Something crap like a 1 litre nova/fiesta/corsa 2nd car An eg civic with a turbochaged D16Z6 swap (thanks bvkj!) 3rd An s14a or similar 4th a skyline/supra/rx7..... I can dream LOL


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

Yeah I'm up for that. I need more meets but I need to sell soon or de-mod mine because theres to much power. I'm not sure what to do.

Bad points: The fumes I swear I deadly that come out of my exhaust. 
Pertol has to be hi grade and it cant get enough of it.


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

I hate them 1litre cars, there all chav cars because thats all you see driving them and like dick heads.


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

I hate 1 liters too. I might just go for the civic straight away and insure in my dad's or mum's name.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I saw a black GTT today in Woking. Was it you?


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*R34*



cky said:


> Ok here goes... http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l276/RGT_Game/skyline.jpg
> I lied a bit about the mods shhh


You Sly dog!
She's a beaut, Will you be at JAE next week.Although that would be one hell of a treck.

Cheers,Mark


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> I saw a black GTT today in Woking. Was it you?


My car's at Abbey this week Fuggles. I've left it with them for the week as it's not really practical for me to travel down after work/take a day off.


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

turboshed said:


> nice car you got there runciter, i am only up the road from you in north cheam - if we get any more skyline owners this way we could start a meet


Blimey, all the locals are coming out the woodwork. I'm up for a local meet. There's me and Rahhd on board already. I shall PM you once I get the car back.

I have only one minor problem though. Parking. I've got a garage but it seems that were I live the two garages either side of mine are free for anyone to park in front of. And park in front of it they do, blocking me in!!


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

Cky and Skyline34, you've both got gorgeous cars. Makes mine look incredibly shabby in comparison!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Runciter said:


> Cky and Skyline34, you've both got gorgeous cars. Makes mine look incredibly shabby in comparison!


They are gourgeus cars, yours is very nice as well. It's still an R34 skyline (and quite a nice one at that) ok so it's not a GTR, however this could be a good thing if youre into drifting.


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

NuttyRB26 said:


> They are gourgeus cars, yours is very nice as well. It's still an R34 skyline (and quite a nice one at that) ok so it's not a GTR, however this could be a good thing if youre into drifting.


I'm also into keeping my rear tyres with tread on them! Though I'd love a go at drifting - if it meant I didn't have to wreck my car in the process  (which I probably would)


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Runciter said:


> I'm also into keeping my rear tyres with tread on them! Though I'd love a go at drifting - if it meant I didn't have to wreck my car in the process  (which I probably would)


lol, So you planning on keeping the GTT or going for a GTR?


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

NuttyRB26 said:


> lol, So you planning on keeping the GTT or going for a GTR?


If I'd have been able to afford to buy and run an R34 GTR I'd have bought one. If I had of bought an R34 GTR it would sit in the garage because I wouldn't be able to afford to run it.  All donations are welcome though


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

*Abbey Motorsport*



skyline 34 said:


> Hi Mate,
> Nice Car!! Didn't Abbey give you a rough guide to your service costs.
> Best thing is to take it one step at a time and don't rush into getting everything done at once.Enjoy your car,spending lots of money all at once
> i think can really take the enjoyment out of modding.
> ...


Hi Runciter,

Have you got your car back from Abbey yet.
How much and were you happy with the service.

Mark


----------



## Runciter (Jul 3, 2006)

skyline 34 said:


> Hi Runciter,
> 
> Have you got your car back from Abbey yet.
> How much and were you happy with the service.
> ...


Boo hoo, no she's still at Abbey. Scott forgot to ring me last week to tell me what needed doing and give me a quote on prices. He rang me on friday and went through some of it. I spoke to him this morning and he was waiting for one of the guys to take another look at her, check a couple of other things out.

Scott did tell me I could well be getting her back this saturday or the one after, can't remember which. No idea how much yet but I think we're talking a grand, easily :bawling: But at least I know she's in good hands.

Dave.


----------

